# Best seats in Sibelius Hall, Lahti?



## Guest

Can anyone recommend the best seats in this venue? I'm booking for the Sibelius Festival in September (symphonies 5, 6 and 7, Royal Stockholm Phil / Dausgaard).
Thanks


----------



## Guest

According to this article, the Sibelius Hall is one the 10 best concert halls in the world. Hopefully, it means that the sound will be great where ever I sit.

https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2015/mar/05/10-worlds-best-concert-halls-berlin-boston-tokyo

In fact, I'm in Row 9, in the centre.

View attachment 120560


----------

